# Kohler Courage 20hp won't start



## Youngre911

My lawn mower would not start. I brought my truck close an tried to jump start it. The starter would engage but the motor would not turn over. I thought maybe a bad starter solenoid so I put the positive lead jumper cable from my truck right to the terminal of the starter...but it still would not turn over..I even saw a bit of smoke coming out of the starter so.....I buy a new battery, and a new starter. The starter comes with instructions how to do a voltage check on the starter because of an unusual demand for new starters for this engine. New starter, new battery, same thing...it will not turn over. I turned the flywheel where the engine was not in the compression stroke an it started just fine.....hmmmm....what the problem was that the ACR ( Automatic Compression Relief ) cam was broken off and laying in the oil pan. Now this explains why it will not turn over....and Kohler has a new ACR design with the new parts you need to order. Problem solved...I just wanted to share this as I searched the Internet for this issue and could not find this information.


----------



## wjjones

Welcome to the Forum!..Youngre911.. I have seen them do that before glad you got it fixed, and Thankyou for the info.


----------



## stickerpicker

That's a good bit of valuable information that could save someone a lot of aggravation and expense if it could be spread wide and far. Possibly the forum can do just that.

It's too bad Kohler didn't step up and admit a problem and notify customers rather than letting customers spend thousands world wide attempting to solve a non cranking problem by purchasing starters, solenoids, switches etc. Then Kohler has the nerve to sell more parts to replace their junk laying in the bottom of the crank case.

I'll remember this the next time I need a mower or something with a kohler engine.


----------



## KUBOTA4900

Wow !!!!!!! Thats is trully priceless information as everyon satated
maybe are administrater can lock the post up on top for a few months thank you so much


----------



## Youngre911

KUBOTA4900 said:


> Wow !!!!!!! Thats is trully priceless information as everyon satated
> maybe are administrater can lock the post up on top for a few months thank you so much


Thank you all...you could imagine my frustration...trying to jump start it an burning the starter...I pulled the spark plug and checked for spark...oooo the battery and starter with no problem spun the engine just as you thought it should...put it all together an try it...the engine would not even turn over....it was then I noticed that if I turn the flywheel so I'm just past the compression stroke it would crank and fire up...hmmmm...that's when I found out about the ACR... after hours of cranking on this thing...burning up a starter...an yup...Kohler even has a new updated version of the ACR ( compression relief during starting ) a bit tricky to put the parts in an don't loose the timing marks...then try to get the cover back on...but honestly...removing the old gasket really took more time than anything...it fires up now like a new engine...I cleaned the oil pan while I was in there...new oil an filter...I really hope this helps somebody...I searched for this information for weeks...


----------



## stickerpicker

This amp meter has saved a lot of expense by detecting too much amp draw by placing the starter cable in the trough provided on the back side . 

Briggs OHV engines are notorious for too much compression when the valves have gotten out of adjustment with too much lash . Normal cranking amps is around 100 in warm weather but will reach 300 when the engine fails to crank and possibly higher with a higher amp battery . 

If the key remains in the crank position very long smoke will appear at the weakest link . I don't recommend testing that way but rather use an old fashion amp meter .


----------



## Howjame

I boosted my van from my mower while it was running, now my mower won't run, no power, no display... Nothing, any ideas?


----------



## jhngardner367

Well, Howjame, you probably blew a fuse.


----------



## Howjame

That was it! Changed blown fuse, fired right up! Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------

